
The Million-dollar homepage reincarnated - LiveTheDream
http://www.startupswall.com/
======
marknutter
The only reason the first one worked was because it was novel. Nobody is going
to be talking about this one, therefore it won't get the views, therefore it
won't be worth spending any money on.

------
profitbaron
There has been thousands of clones of Million Dollar Homepage, the only ones
that were also able to make money were the ideas that evolved from this and
made a 'new' idea.

You can even get a clone script for free, and there hasn't been any innovation
on this idea with StartupsWall. If StartupsWall wants to succeed then it
should innovate the idea.

